# Aggresive or just playful?



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

I have 2 Pink Zebra Danios and 3 Black Mollies.
The 2 Pink Zebra Danios were happy chasing each other around the tank, and they don't bother the 3 Black Mollies.


I read somewhere that Zebra Danios likes a school so I added 3. After the addition, they somewhat seem to scare the Black Mollies into hiding.

But the Danios seem to prefer to play and school where the Black Mollies are.

They don't nip the Mollies though, but It's bothering the mollies.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess they are just playing,but feel more confident saying you are overcrowding a 5g tank(whether it is US or Imperial gallons).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zebra danios are very active fish, and mollies are slightly less active. Whats the size of the tank? I dont think they are harassing them but if the mollies prefer to hide now, you may need to rethink your stocking a little.


Edit: Wow I had no idea it was a five gallon. You are way overstocked on all your fish. I suggest getting a larger setup.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

I have done a ton of reading on Zebra Danio's and they need a lot of swimming room. Most articles say at least a 20 gallon tank because they are so active. We had a Zebra Danio and had to re-home it because it was relentless on chasing the other fish. It never nipped fins or anything like that, just chased the daylights out of the rest of the tankmates and never gave them a moments rest.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i think someone will agree with me on this.return all fish and wait til you get bigger tank.petco is having a dollar per gallon this month i think.


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> i think someone will agree with me on this.return all fish and wait til you get bigger tank.petco is having a dollar per gallon this month i think.


I don't know if the pet store accepts returns. Well I'm in Asia so I'm not sure if there's a petco here.

Already transferred the mollies to a large bowl.

The Zebra Danios are still keeping at it. Chasing each other around.

I just love these fishes, they respond well to hand feeding..*w3*w3*w3


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Zebra danios are very active fish, and mollies are slightly less active. Whats the size of the tank? I dont think they are harassing them but if the mollies prefer to hide now, you may need to rethink your stocking a little.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow I had no idea it was a five gallon. You are way overstocked on all your fish. I suggest getting a larger setup.


Yup.. Already planning on a 30 gallon tank..

Do I need a larger filter for the 30 gallon, or the one in the 5 gallon tank will do?


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

dhoch said:


> I have done a ton of reading on Zebra Danio's and they need a lot of swimming room. Most articles say at least a 20 gallon tank because they are so active. We had a Zebra Danio and had to re-home it because it was relentless on chasing the other fish. It never nipped fins or anything like that, just chased the daylights out of the rest of the tankmates and never gave them a moments rest.


I've done my reading after the store gave them to me for free after purchasing the 5 gallon tank. Maybe they are just trying to get the mollies to play with them. But just to be sure, I separated the mollies for the time being.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

junix said:


> Yup.. Already planning on a 30 gallon tank..
> 
> Do I need a larger filter for the 30 gallon, or the one in the 5 gallon tank will do?


You will want larger. Get one rated for twice the flow per gallonage.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well where did you get the fish from?


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> well where did you get the fish from?


From a petshop where the store assistants don't know anything about fish and no live plants are for sale.. just tanks and fish and fish feeds..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well do they have a refund policy?


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> well do they have a refund policy?


No refund Policy... And I think the fishes are happier in my tank than in the stores tank where they came from, there must have been hundred of danios there cramped in a 10 gallon tank..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well thats stupid.but your right i think zebras are so cool,pics?


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> well thats stupid.but your right i think zebras are so cool,pics?












Here's the pic.. They are very playful and responds well to hand feeding..

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34682><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=34682&size=1 border=0></a>

And here's the zebra chasing 2 mollies..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thats not a zebra.its a glo fish they cost about 3 bucks at walmart and are really danios but with genes with glo cells or what ever.that were made by the army to glow when they were in radiation.but failed in their quest.correct me if im wrong any body.


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> thats not a zebra.its a glo fish they cost about 3 bucks at walmart and are really danios but with genes with glo cells or what ever.that were made by the army to glow when they were in radiation.but failed in their quest.correct me if im wrong any body.


It's a Pink Zebra Danio... And it doesn't glow...

It looks like this close up.


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> thats not a zebra.its a glo fish they cost about 3 bucks at walmart and are really danios but with genes with glo cells or what ever.that were made by the army to glow when they were in radiation.but failed in their quest.correct me if im wrong any body.


How do you make a fish glow BTW? Do you need special lighting?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you can buy special lighting for them.(sorry if this comes out as rude)and don't argue with me i know my fish better than you do if you need proof than here Danio Glofish | Live Fish | PetSmart
,and GloFish® Images
and, GloFish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and,Genetically Modified Neon ‘GloFish’ Could Threaten Natural Species: Report - ABC News oops that last one was something i was reading read it if you want or not.just dont say that that is not a glo fish.cause you just have not looked it up to know that it iis.but i did years ago.sorry about going crazy on you i just couldn't take it anymore my day was very stressful.


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

big b said:


> you can buy special lighting for them.(sorry if this comes out as rude)and don't argue with me i know my fish better than you do if you need proof than here Danio Glofish | Live Fish | PetSmart
> ,and GloFish® Images
> and, GloFish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and,Genetically Modified Neon ‘GloFish’ Could Threaten Natural Species: Report - ABC News oops that last one was something i was reading read it if you want or not.just dont say that that is not a glo fish.cause you just have not looked it up to know that it iis.but i did years ago.sorry about going crazy on you i just couldn't take it anymore my day was very stressful.


No worries mate... I am sure my fish are not glowfish...

I turn off the lights everytime I go to bed and I haven't seen them glow..

I will try a black light to confirm that they are not glofish..

It says on the tag og the tank PINK ZEBRA LONGFIN DANIO..

And I also asked if the stores are selling any fish that glow in the dark and they dont..


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a Glofish and have had Zebra Danio's. The Glofish doesn't glow in the dark per se but is extremely bright in color. In certain light (black light or dark blue light) their colors are much more vibrant than in plain white or yellow light. We had a blue Zebra Danio and it had the stripe just like yours, however the Glofish also have a stripe (not as prominent as the Zebra's) going thru the length of the fish. In the Glofish the stripe is either red or silver and it determines the sex of the fish. The biggest difference that I have noticed is the aggression/pent up energy level of the Zebra vs the Glofish. Zebra's are extremely active and the Glofish, while being very active, are not as overly active as the Zebra's are. The Zebra we had literally did laps in the tank (20 gallon) and chased anything that swam. We even tried getting a school of them and all they did was gang up and chase everything else in the tank. We have a peaceful community tank and ended up re-homing them to someone that had a huge tank. Our Glofish is very happy to be alone with our Corydora and neons, they are all best buddies and play together all the time. We tried to get the Glofish a school and we ended up taking the other 4 back to the pet store that night because Peaches (our Glofish) was stressing big time. As soon as we took the others out she went back to being a sweetheart with no stress.


----------



## junix (Sep 15, 2014)

dhoch said:


> I have a Glofish and have had Zebra Danio's. The Glofish doesn't glow in the dark per se but is extremely bright in color. In certain light (black light or dark blue light) their colors are much more vibrant than in plain white or yellow light. We had a blue Zebra Danio and it had the stripe just like yours, however the Glofish also have a stripe (not as prominent as the Zebra's) going thru the length of the fish. In the Glofish the stripe is either red or silver and it determines the sex of the fish. The biggest difference that I have noticed is the aggression/pent up energy level of the Zebra vs the Glofish. Zebra's are extremely active and the Glofish, while being very active, are not as overly active as the Zebra's are. The Zebra we had literally did laps in the tank (20 gallon) and chased anything that swam. We even tried getting a school of them and all they did was gang up and chase everything else in the tank. We have a peaceful community tank and ended up re-homing them to someone that had a huge tank. Our Glofish is very happy to be alone with our Corydora and neons, they are all best buddies and play together all the time. We tried to get the Glofish a school and we ended up taking the other 4 back to the pet store that night because Peaches (our Glofish) was stressing big time. As soon as we took the others out she went back to being a sweetheart with no stress.



Thank for this... I already tried black light and blue light..

My fishes are definitely zebra and not glofish..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok.even though i disagree i wont argue with you anymore.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Proper term for the fish is xanthistic zebra danio. Xanthistic means that it has had color bred out of line but is not albino (does not have pink eyes). They are hardier than albinos and have better immune systems. Mollies are quiet fish and are driven down by any species that is hyperactive. Wild mollies in Florida are driven down by several species of wild topminnow and by flagfish (jordanella). And your tank is abysmally small for danios. Iprefer to keep them in tanks at least four feet long and they prefer that their water be at least fourteen inches deep. They also do better with a little floating vegetation and and a good forest of bottom vegetation on either end of the tank. plants will be better potted and substrate should be a single level layer of pea gravel. The gravel will protect eggs and spawn when they breed, and a school of12 to 14 fish will definitely breed. they will scatter eggs in plants and along the bottom and will eat all they can get before they fall into cover. Eggs are nearly microscopic and so are hatchlings. Fry are not likely to be seen until they are about a half inch long and come out of hiding. At that size they will not be vulnerable to adults.


----------

